# How to store a projector long term between events, preventing fungus on optics



## stonehedge99 (Jan 31, 2013)

Hi,

I had a very bad experience with my Optoma HD 70 which has only run 200 hrs and yet the front lens element has white spores like etching developed on the inside of the lens. The picture is not affected but soon it will be there. Just imagine, i spent 1900 usd on this projector, when it first came out. Thats got to be the most expensive running cost for a projector that ran 200 hrs.

Now im getting my next DLP projector and wouldnt like the same thing happening. So i figured ill put the PJ into a Vacuum Storage Bag and then suck out all the air after tossing in a bag of Silica Gel. The advantage is this would prevent mildew, fungus, moisture, and because of the vacuum it helps reduce the internal air space thereby maximizing and prolonging the effect of the silica gel. Also because the bags are transparent it allows light to pass to the lens which also helps deter fungus growth.

Do let me know what you all feel.

Thanks


----------



## techieman33 (Jan 31, 2013)

DO NOT SEAL YOUR PROJECTOR IN A BAG AND TURN IT ON! The lamps get very hot and need a constant supply of cool air to keep the projector from over heating. If your try it you'll just end up with a paperweight.


----------



## DuckJordan (Jan 31, 2013)

Read the title its for long term storage.


----------



## Edrick (Jan 31, 2013)

He's not planning on turning it on. I believe he means light as in lighting from the room it's in. Plus he's vacuum sealing it so I don't see it being plugged in


----------



## stonehedge99 (Jan 31, 2013)

Yes. Please dont assume im using the projector in this condition. Why would anyone do that.

Im talking long term STORAGE. "BETWEEN" events. When the projector sleeps at home i mean. Yes and i meant natural light falling on the optics would also help because fungus likes ot grown in dark areas. Darkness and moisture seem to be the 2 major additives for fungus growth.


----------



## MNicolai (Jan 31, 2013)

I believe what you're seeing is dust and debris -- not fungus. Have you contacted the manufacturer or your vendor about this or made an attempt to clean the lens assembly?

If you haven't, I would contact the manufacturer first and see what they say. If it's in warranty and they're willing to look at it, give it to them. If it's not, here's a blog about what sounds like a similar problem to what you're experiencing -- also from an HD70: All Of The Above: How To Remove Dust "Blobs" from Optoma HD70, HD72, EzPro 745 DLP

When churches and schools purchase projectors from us, we tell them to make certain they're powering down their projectors when they're done with them. Frequently they'll be left on for many more hours than need be projecting video black because someone walked out of the room thinking it was off or it would turn itself off. With the projector not completely off, the cooling fans for the lamp and power supply continue to pull dust and debris through the projector so for every 2 hours of use, some projectors may see 2-12 hours of fans pulling dust into the projector housing before someone comes along and turns the unit off completely.

There's also the distinct possibility that your particular make/model of projector is prone to dust issues due to poor ventilation or air filtration, or that the environment the projector is in has a large amount of dust floating in the air (speaking of filtration, don't forget to clean your filters).


----------



## Les (Jan 31, 2013)

Yeah, definitely not fungus. Fungus feeds on moist organic compounds, not smooth glass lenses.

Kind of reminds me of this thread:
http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/lighting-electrics/25977-odd-yellow-gunk-handles-s4s.html


----------



## stonehedge99 (Jan 31, 2013)

Im certain its not dust. This is not a dust blob my friend. Its an entire growth that looks crystaline in nature and has grown like cracks or frost. You can see closely that it resembles some sort of growth or crystaline development and its moving exactly in like a tree patern. And this is on the inside of the outermost front glass element. The lens which you twist for focus.


----------



## LavaASU (Jan 31, 2013)

So, I've never seen or heard of fungus growing in a projector lens, but it can happen with camera lenses, so I guess it's possible. Usually that would be dust or some other airborne contaminate in a projector (sucked in by the cooling fans). Could potentially be condensation as well. If it is fungus, running the projector more might actually help stop/prevent it.

I'm sure ruinexplorer (one of the mods) or one of our other resident video experts will come along at some point and might have a better idea what that is and what to do about it.

Could you post a picture?


----------



## MNicolai (Jan 31, 2013)

But have you contacted the manufacturer or who sold you the projector?


----------



## stonehedge99 (Jan 31, 2013)

I dont know if i have have member priviledges enough here to post pictures. Maybe ill try posting a link to the photograph after hosting it on flickr or something.


----------



## tyler.martin (Jan 31, 2013)

I recently bought some exterior IP67 halogen flood lamps that are completely water proof, and low and behold, when i changed the first lamp out, I found black mold growing behind the aluminum reflector. If there was some biological contamination at some point in time, there very well could be mold or fungi growing inside. The only failure in this thought is the fact that projectors and flood lamps get quite hot, which tend to inhibit mold growth.


----------



## stonehedge99 (Jan 31, 2013)

Yes, i tried. The manufacturer "OPTOMA" will never on email or any communication accept if they have a spare even that i could pay and buy. They keep on reverting me with "contact our service centre in your area". Contacted them and hes even more vague. Will keep asking for time to find the spare till you forget or give up. Ive waited for 1 year giving him reminders and he is yet to commit availability and cost. OPTOMA service is horrible here in my country.


----------



## LavaASU (Jan 31, 2013)

What country are you in?


----------



## stonehedge99 (Jan 31, 2013)

Bought the projector in India though I work in Sri Lanka.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Feb 1, 2013)

Unfortunately, I do not have experience in this matter. The majority of my work has been in arid climates. Even the work I did in San Diego has a significantly different climate and I never encountered this problem. If this truly is a type of mold growth, I would suspect that there is some contaminant on the lens which is feeding the mold. If this is interior to the lens, you don't have much hope of cleaning it on your own. 

Since projection lenses and photographic lenses are very similar, you may want to consult with some resident photographic experts to see if they have some suggestions. Please keep us informed of your progress, and if you can get pictures of the growth, that would be helpful.


----------



## LavaASU (Sep 8, 2013)

Did you ever get this sorted? 

It is a long shot, but if you get to the point of its otherwise going in the bin, you might be able to clean and reassemble the lens. My understanding was that it basically wasn't possible to disassemble and reassemble the lens assemblies (and was told such by the manufacturer) but alas was able to successfully do so with one.


----------



## stonehedge99 (Sep 22, 2013)

No. I could never get this ironed out. Finally gave up and bought a new projector. Now the optoma just sits on a shelf. Its confirmed 100% as fungus. Its grown and looks exactly like amoeba and has a fractured look to it.

Google up lens fungus images and you will exactly what im reffering to. It happens all the time on camera lenses and projector lenses are no different. Only reason they are more a rare occurence in projectors is because the projectors are always mounted in the open (more fresh air ventilation), more exposed to light, and are used more often and have intense light falling on the lens and heat which are detterents to fungus. But not so with stored projectors which are used very occasionaly like my case. In that case they become like camera lenses, occasionally exposed only.

My advice would be, seal them in vacuum bags with ample silica gel in the bag. Also exposing the lens once a month to some sunlight will help. The right angles will ensure the lens optics doesnt burn a hole anywhere.


----------

